# Pseudotropheus saulosi Questions



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I have been considering getting a comunity of these for my new 120g tank. I decided to read the species article on these guys and have have some questions from those of you who have kept them.

The article says:
The occasional treats of brine shrimp flakes and/or cichlid flakes is acceptable, however, avoid pellets of any type. A sprig of Romaine lettuce is another good food to add for variety.

Does this mean the NLS food I feed my current Mbuna would not be good for these guys?

The article also says:
Ps. saulosi should be kept with other mbuna approximately their size. Labidochromis species make good tank mates. Larger, more aggressive, mbuna species should be avoided, as well as any species that has the blue or yellow colorings, if stocking saulosi in your tank.

Does this contradict itself in certain places? I mean the most common Labidochromis species is the yellow lab, but then it says avoid species that are yellow or blue. Would a tank of Labs / Saulosi be a good mix? What if I have some Socolofi's in there?

Thanks.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes it is a contradiction. I would never mix them yellow labs but maybe some other Lab. species.
I feed mine nothing but NLS and Sera Flora. A diet rich in spiralina and plant matter is essential, as for a meaty treat every now and then, Never.
I don't no much about mixing them with other fish as mine is a species only tank, but they seem to have more of a playful temperament rather then an agressive one, thats not to say they don't tussle occasionally. Due to this i would say to only mix them other dwarf species that aren't to agressive. Or if not dwarf atleast the more peaceful fish such as Acei etc.
Overall these are very enjoyable fish. A single species tank is keeping me very interested


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I appreciate the advise, the only other thing that puzzles me is that in the "Cookie Cutter" 75G setups the first one is this.

Blue and Yellow Mbuna Setup:
Select only 1 from A or B and 1 from C:

Group A: Blue:
â€¢ Pseudo. elongatus "Likoma Is." - 7
â€¢ Metriaclima callainos - 10

Group B: Blue & Yellow Dimorphism:
â€¢ Pseudotropheus sp. "Msobo" - 7
â€¢ Pseudotropheus saulosi - 12
â€¢ Melanochromis johanni - 8

Group C: Yellow:
â€¢ Labidochromis caeruleus - 10

Would this imply that that setup would work?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

In my mind that is bad advice. I have never seen that page and quite taken back by it.
The risk of hybrids is massive due the similar colouration of the females Saulosi and yellow Labs, and a male Saulosi easily hybridizes with a yellow lab. A male lab will undoubtably cross breed with a female Saulosi.

If i were to mix Saulosi it would be with Acei, Maingano, Lab. Hongi

Another reason i wouldn't mix with labs. is because they look alot female Saulosi so i don't see the point. What would you like to mix them with?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The info in the article about avoiding pellets is a little dated as there was a time when pellets were made with cheap fillers. There was the fear that the fish would eat them and the pellet would swell inside the fish. This does not happen with NLS, it's a favorite among those who post on this site.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Just feed them NLS pellets and it should be fine. Mixing with lab is totally fine too. I have yet see any hybrid saulosi and lab.


----------



## ajsubotnik (Jan 15, 2007)

> I have yet see any hybrid saulosi and lab.


I have seen this happen many times after many people do not listen the warning of not to mix them. My advice is to NEVER mix Saulosi and Yellow Labs.

I agree that the NLS should be fine, I feed it to my group and have done so for years and they are fine.


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I appreciate all the advise but if that is the case then why are these two species in the cookie cutter setup? Does a Moderator want to reply to that? If hybrids are considered a bad thing in the hobby and the risk of these should be restricted, why would they recommend them for the setup? I'd like to buy fish soon but need to know what to buy!


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

I've kept them for years. In my own experiences, the males will probably never bother any other member of your tank (except maybe their harem) whereas male saulosi tend to be very easily bullied by other species. As the fish in the community tank reach adulthood you may, like I did, pull them all out and give them their own tank. I do not reccommend them for community tanks to be honest. I have never seen any hybridization with saulosi but it's certainly possible. An all-saulosi tank is the way to go... with PLENTY of rockwork, and it looks great too.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I've kept _Ps. saulosi_ and _L. caeruleus_ together for years, and never had hybrids. Female _Ps. saulosi_ and _L. caeruleus_ are very different in comparison.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2008)

Lab's and Saulosi mix is bad news didn't work out to well for me! I now just keep Saulosi only and they breed like crazy! matter of fact I'm being over run!!! :fish:


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Joea,

You are the best thanks! I was able to see the subtle differences in the fish and I thought they would compliment eachother very nicely.

I always love the advise.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

No problem Doane, keep in mind however that ajsubotnik's concerns are not unfounded. The risk of hybridization is always present, no matter which Malawi's you keep. In my experience, I haven't witnessed any between these two, and I haven't heard of it being all that common, but that doesn't mean in _won't_ happen. Any hybrid fry produced by these two would likely be fairly obvious as they grow.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

In my 125 gal I have 9 salousi and 4 labs. The big male lab has spawned with two of the female salousi. I just let them spit in the tank and let nature take its course. My salousi are young and the male is just now starting to show himself, so that very well could be the reason the lab took its chance.

Also, of all my fish the saulosi are by far the friendliest and most inquisitive. When I clean the tank, they are NOT afraid of my hands as most of the fish are and will readily come over to "explore" my arm with little bites. hehehe


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

QHgal said:


> Also, of all my fish the saulosi are by far the friendliest and most inquisitive. When I clean the tank, they are NOT afraid of my hands as most of the fish are and will readily come over to "explore" my arm with little bites. hehehe


Mine too!... I always thought it was a quirk with my saulosi's acting so differently than the rest of the fish in their tank, but you had the same experience with your P. saulosi's. Fish psychology!


----------



## JessiLou (May 31, 2008)

my male saulosi is like the pied piper. He is so active and friendly in the tank. Everywhere he goes, he is followed by all the female saulosi, red zebras and yellow labs. The females all love him. He keeps my tank very active looking.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I had a saulosi and Labidochromis perlmutt tank set up for awhile until the male saulosi started to breed with a female perlmutt. I think everyone will admit they look nothing alike and I had 5 female saulosi for that male at the time.

After that, I kept them in a species only tank. Had them for years after that and loved it. Only lost 1 male and it was strange how it all went down anyways.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Joea said:


> I've kept _Ps. saulosi_ and _L. caeruleus_ together for years, and never had hybrids. Female _Ps. saulosi_ and _L. caeruleus_ are very different in comparison.


Agreed with Joes. Have not seen any of mine either


----------

